# PRIME RIB  (New Best Ever!!!)



## Bearcarver

*PRIME RIB *(New Best Ever!)

I figured it was about time for another one of the Prime Ribs I got on sale at Christmas time to take one for the team!
These Prime Ribs have been turning out so good, it's really hard to believe!
This one is the best one yet!
There is soooo much difference between a Smoked Prime Rib, and one not smoked!!!
BTW: This Prime Rib was 5.71 LBS.
*
Prepping (8-16-2011):*
2PM-------Rinse, Dry, and Score through the surface fat.
2:10-------Coat with Worcestershire Sauce (Thick), and rub with small amounts of Sea Salt, Black Pepper, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder.
2:15-------Cover with Saran Wrap, and put in fridge for an overnight rest.

*Smoking (8-17-2011):*
12:00 Noon-------Pre-heat MES 40 to 230˚.
12:00 Noon-------Fill 1 1/2 rows of AMNPS to the top with Hickory Pellets, and light well with propane torch.
12:30 PM----------Put Prime Rib on second shelf, and place AMNPS on bars to the left of the chip burner assembly.
12:30 PM----------Also cut heat setting back to 220˚.
3:30 PM------------Sterilize & insert Meat Probe in center of roast.
3:35 PM------------Internal Temp is 110˚.
4:00 PM------------Internal Temp is 120˚.
4:15 PM------------Internal Temp is 125˚.
4:30 PM------------Internal Temp is 129˚.
4:45 PM------------Internal Temp is 133˚. Kill Power, cover with foil, and remove from smoker.
5:15 PM------------Uncover, take pics, slice, more pics, plate with sides, more pics & eat.
Meat coasted to 139˚ internal temp.
All Pictures can be zoomed in on.

Thanks For Looking!

Bear



Start with these things. (Click to Zoom in to see price on label):







All rubbed & ready for night-night:






This is the heaviest smoke you can get from an AMNPS, with only one end lit.
In my opinion, any more than this would be too much.
There are two ways of getting this much smoke.
One is filling it to the very top, as I did here, and lighting one end.
The other is to fill it "not as tightly", and not quite all the way to the top, and lighting both ends.






Finished smoking. I just killed the power.
I called the amount of pellets needed pretty close---I figured I'd be close, but......................
Zoom in & see there are about only 3 or 4 pellets unburned.  LOL Shoulda played the lottery that day!!!






Ready for slicing:






Rib section removed for Chef---Later:






BearView:
	

		
			
		

		
	







Wednesday's Supper:






Thursday's Breakfast----Leftovers plus a couple of eggs:






That's All Folks!


----------



## oldschoolbbq

And that's why it's called "Bearview".  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Excellent, now I gotta talk Trish into enough to get one of those,Dang that looks good
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  if I can stop drooling, I'll say ...

have fun and....


----------



## scarbelly

That looks great Bear - how big was the roast. Looks like about 4-5 # in the pics


----------



## roller

Bear you eat too good !!!!! Ha Ha !!!  Looks great man...


----------



## biteme7951

Looks Great as always!

We did a rib roast per your instructions last Eeaster and it was requested for every Easter going forward.

Your meat rationing is way better than mine, I would have mowed thru all those roasts WAY before now!!!


----------



## boykjo

awesome prime rib bear..............................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    You have a awesome looking house too......................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





joe


----------



## chef willie

Damn, Bear....you nailed a perfect medium rare throughout that chunk o' beef. Absoultely SUPERB looking....way to done for Al though...lol. Great job and tutorial...


----------



## bluebombersfan

That looks delish!  Looks like your smoker is ALOT bigger than the mes30.  I can't fit my AMAZEN beside the smoke box like in your picture!  I couldn't zoom in when I clicked it only opened the picture in another window, what is the price on that bad boy?


----------



## biaviian

Looks great.  I need to do another one soon.  Since I started smoking them I have stopped ordering them at restaurants because they just don't measure up.


----------



## Bearcarver

oldschoolbbq said:


> And that's why it's called "Bearview".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent, now I gotta talk Trish into enough to get one of those,Dang that looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if I can stop drooling, I'll say ...
> 
> have fun and....


Thanks Old School !!

Just show her a picture---You'll be on your way to the store real soon.

Soo much better than restaurant PRs.

Bear




Scarbelly said:


> That looks great Bear - how big was the roast. Looks like about 4-5 # in the pics


Thanks Gary!

5.71 pounds.

Bear
 




Roller said:


> Bear you eat too good !!!!! Ha Ha !!!  Looks great man...


Thanks Roller!

Bear
 


biteme7951 said:


> Looks Great as always!
> 
> We did a rib roast per your instructions last Eeaster and it was requested for every Easter going forward.
> 
> Your meat rationing is way better than mine, I would have mowed thru all those roasts WAY before now!!!


Thanks Biteme!!!

There is a reason to my madness----I try to make them last until the next sale!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I got one left, and I think Thanksgiving is the next big sale time.

Bear


----------



## gersus

You're killin' me Bear!!!!! That is one awesome breakfast! 

My dad asked me the other day what I thought about smoking a prime rib... I told him I might screw up an expensive piece of meat! (Had to throw in that disclaimer) After seeing this I hope I do get the chance! Woohoo that looks good!


----------



## meateater

Oh man, I'm speachless.


----------



## daggerdoggie

That really looks fantastic! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for the tutorial; I'm going to have to give this a try soon.


----------



## Bearcarver

> Originally Posted by *boykjo*
> 
> awesome prime rib bear..............................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a awesome looking house too......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joe


Double Thank You very Much, Joe!

Bear




Chef Willie said:


> Damn, Bear....you nailed a perfect medium rare throughout that chunk o' beef. Absoultely SUPERB looking....way to done for Al though...lol. Great job and tutorial...


Thanks Willie!!!

I keep trying to get down to Al's temp. I pulled this one at 133˚ & it only coasted to 139˚. That's getting closer!!!

Bear
 




BlueBombersfan said:


> That looks delish!  Looks like your smoker is ALOT bigger than the mes30.  I can't fit my AMAZEN beside the smoke box like in your picture!  I couldn't zoom in when I clicked it only opened the picture in another window, what is the price on that bad boy?


Thanks Buddy!!

I think the new AMNPS will fit right in there for you. It is 5 3/8" X 8". Your space should be 5 1/2" or maybe 5 9/16".

I don't know why some can't zoom in by left clicking. I'm not much with PCs, so I can't explain why. I can zoom in on anything that was bigger than the posted pic before it was downloaded, if they used the SMF "insert image" thing.

The MES 40 I got is usually between $349 & $399 (All Stainless) at Cabela's.

The one that Sam's has (Black outside walls & top---all SS interior) is usually $299.

Bear
 




Biaviian said:


> Looks great.  I need to do another one soon.  Since I started smoking them I have stopped ordering them at restaurants because they just don't measure up.


Thank You!

I know exactly what you mean!

Bear


----------



## windshield king

nice job  I LOVE prime rib you can make that for me anytime


----------



## shiz-nit

I'd hit that hard indeed... Nice!!!


----------



## raptor700

Great PR Bear, That's one of the best Bear Views Ever  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You're the PR King


----------



## dtcunni

Looks good Mr. Bear! Thanks for showing the pics!


----------



## SmokinAl

Awesome looking Prime Rib, Bear!

PR is becoming your signature dish!

Each one looks better than the last!


----------



## Bearcarver

gersus said:


> You're killin' me Bear!!!!! That is one awesome breakfast!
> 
> My dad asked me the other day what I thought about smoking a prime rib... I told him I might screw up an expensive piece of meat! (Had to throw in that disclaimer) After seeing this I hope I do get the chance! Woohoo that looks good!


Thank You gersus!

Prime Rib is one of the easiest things I ever smoked!!!

Your Dad won't believe how good it is!

Bear




meateater said:


> Oh man, I'm speachless.


Thanks Meat!

Bear




Daggerdoggie said:


> That really looks fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tutorial; I'm going to have to give this a try soon.


Thank You!

Go for it---Nothing to it!

Bear


----------



## shooterrick

Yep I love the Prime myself.  Drools !


----------



## Bearcarver

windshield king said:


> nice job  I LOVE prime rib you can make that for me anytime


Thanks WSK !
You would be welcome here any time!!  Gotta give me 3 days notice though---My meat freezer is never above 0˚.

Bear




Shiz-Nit said:


> I'd hit that hard indeed... Nice!!!


LOL---Thanks, I have been!

5.71 pounds has so far been 2 breakfasts, 5 Suppers, and a snack.

About 2 meals left.

Bear




raptor700 said:


> Great PR Bear, That's one of the best Bear Views Ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the PR King


Thanks Rap!!!

Prime Rib is so easy, even a lowly Bear can do it.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear
 




Dtcunni said:


> Looks good Mr. Bear! Thanks for showing the pics!


Thank You Much!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinAl said:


> Awesome looking Prime Rib, Bear!
> 
> PR is becoming your signature dish!
> 
> Each one looks better than the last!


Thanks Al !!!

These are soooo easy to make---You make beauties too!!!

This is the closest one I did to your IT.

I wish I could eat this every day!!!------Wait a minute, I have been since Wednesday!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

LOL---Thanks Shooter !

Bear


----------



## tjohnson

and the crowd goes WILD!!!!!

Another Awesome Prime Rib!!

Todd


----------



## erain

Hea there Bear... love the PR... but that last pic... nothing like steak an eggs with some smoked rib roast! also like the way you kept it simple-salt,pep,garlic... great looking PR man!


----------



## talan64

Man that looks awesome!!  I'm sittin' here at work now thinking about lunch and it's only 9:30, I need to stop looking at this site before noon.

You're making me want to try my hand at a Prime Rib now! (like RIGHT now).

Thanks for the q-view!


----------



## africanmeat

My Friend this is an a amazing meal. the meat is juicy and the ribs are yummy . now after a long weekend of smoking looking at this food i am gating hungry again.


----------



## Bearcarver

TJohnson said:


> and the crowd goes WILD!!!!!
> 
> Another Awesome Prime Rib!!
> 
> Todd


Thanks Todd!!!

Your AMNPS makes it so much easier!!!

Bear




erain said:


> Hea there Bear... love the PR... but that last pic... nothing like steak an eggs with some smoked rib roast! also like the way you kept it simple-salt,pep,garlic... great looking PR man!


Thank You much Erain!!!!

Good to see you!!  I miss your Awesome Fish Posts!!!

You gotta drop one on us sometime!!!

Bear


----------



## rdknb

You forgot to call me lol, that looks perfect


----------



## jak757

You are the king of prime rib bear!  Nailed another one -- done just how I like it.  All goes well and the weather holds, I'll be doing one next weekend.


----------



## gotarace

Bear another Fantastic looking prime rib!!!....I love seeing your favorite spuds in both meals...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  You get a different camera? Your pictures have jumped up a few notches. Thanks for sharing the Views!!!!


----------



## teeznuts

I love smoked prime rib! Looks delish.


----------



## Bearcarver

Talan64 said:


> Man that looks awesome!!  I'm sittin' here at work now thinking about lunch and it's only 9:30, I need to stop looking at this site before noon.
> 
> You're making me want to try my hand at a Prime Rib now! (like RIGHT now).
> 
> Thanks for the q-view!


Thanks Talan !!!

Bear




africanmeat said:


> My Friend this is an a amazing meal. the meat is juicy and the ribs are yummy . now after a long weekend of smoking looking at this food i am gating hungry again.


Thank You Aaron!!!

I'm always hungry!!

Bear




RdKnB said:


> You forgot to call me lol, that looks perfect


Thank You RdKnB !!!!

Bear




JAK757 said:


> You are the king of prime rib bear!  Nailed another one -- done just how I like it.  All goes well and the weather holds, I'll be doing one next weekend.


Thanks John !!!

That's Great---They're so easy, and they taste soooo good!!

Don't forget the Qview!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

gotarace said:


> Bear another Fantastic looking prime rib!!!....I love seeing your favorite spuds in both meals...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You get a different camera? Your pictures have jumped up a few notches. Thanks for sharing the Views!!!!


Thank You Very much!

Same camera---Maybe I held it steadier for a change!!!

Bear
 




teeznuts said:


> I love smoked prime rib! Looks delish.


Thanks Tees!!!

Bear


----------



## beer-b-q

That looks Delicious Bear... Nice Job...


----------



## Bearcarver

Beer-B-Q said:


> That looks Delicious Bear... Nice Job...


Thanks Paul !!!!

I had a slice for you, but it was so tender the earthquake shook it apart !!!!

Sorry,

Bear


----------



## ejbreeze

Bear better than a Rib House quality.  I'm going to give this a try tomorrow.  I see you pulled it at 133 degrees.  What temp and for how long?  My wife likes her meat well done but this time she is just going to have to but her piece on the grill after I pull it at 133.


----------



## Bearcarver

Ejbreeze said:


> Bear better than a Rib House quality.  I'm going to give this a try tomorrow.  I see you pulled it at 133 degrees.  What temp and for how long?  My wife likes her meat well done but this time she is just going to have to but her piece on the grill after I pull it at 133.


EJ, 

Thank You !!!

You can see the whole process on the first page of this thread, but it took 4 1/4 hours at 220˚ to get to 133˚ IT.

This one was 5.71 pounds. If you cover it for about a half hour after pulling, it should go to maybe 140˚, and still be pink all the way through.

Bear


----------



## patron

I purchased my MES last April.   I notice  you have a roaster pan cut in half at the bottom, is that a heat baffle?

Thanks

Patron


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4

Great looking PR bear!!


----------



## sawzall

Patron said:


> I purchased my MES last April.   I notice  you have a roaster pan cut in half at the bottom, is that a heat baffle?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Patron




The half roaster is actually an "umbrella" to keep the drippings from extinguishing the AMPS smoke generator.  I believe the foil covered piece on the right side is a heat baffle though.  I'm guessing a ceramic tile covered in foil.


----------



## hooligan8403

This is what me and the wife are doing for christmas. Looks great.


----------



## luv2q

Bear, I know I'm late to the party, but I must say that this is one prime rib that deserves to be called PRIME!!! You, sir, are a true smoking chef!!! Thank you, as always, for sharing your methodology. I've seen these expensive cuts at the store, but never had the nuggets to attempt this. Now, I will certainly add this to my list of things to smoke, as per your directions. THANK YOU!


----------



## Bearcarver

sawzall said:


> The half roaster is actually an "umbrella" to keep the drippings from extinguishing the AMPS smoke generator.  I believe the foil covered piece on the right side is a heat baffle though.  I'm guessing a ceramic tile covered in foil.


Right, the pan is protection from drips, and on the other side is a thin aluminum plate (not tile) to force the heat to the middle of the smoker, instead of going straight up the right side to the exhaust vent.

Bear


Luv2Q said:


> Bear, I know I'm late to the party, but I must say that this is one prime rib that deserves to be called PRIME!!! You, sir, are a true smoking chef!!! Thank you, as always, for sharing your methodology. I've seen these expensive cuts at the store, but never had the nuggets to attempt this. Now, I will certainly add this to my list of things to smoke, as per your directions. THANK YOU!


Prime Rib is actually one of the easiest smokes I do.

Also if you buy them the week before Christmas, they aren't expensive ($4.99 to $5.99)

Bear


----------



## stickyfingers

Dang!! I can't wait to try THAT!!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## smokinclt

Looks amazing!


----------



## seenred

You're the Man, Bear.  I know this is an old thread, but reminds me that I gotta do a PR very soon!


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks a lot guys!!!

Bear


----------



## frosty

Yep, Bearcarver is THE MAN for Prime Rib!  Nothing but tender, deliciousness comes from his MES.  I'm drooling just thinking about it. . . . .


----------



## Bearcarver

Frosty said:


> Yep, Bearcarver is THE MAN for Prime Rib!  Nothing but tender, deliciousness comes from his MES.  I'm drooling just thinking about it. . . . .


Thank You Very Much, Frosty!!!

Bear


----------



## webowabo

Im not a negative person... but after ALL the post..threads..recipes..instructions. .etc.etc.etc I've read on SMF.... I hate you in the bestest bestest jealous way... holy cow Bear ....by far BEST EVER.. I can't wait to try this.


----------



## hambone1950

That all looks so good , but I gotta tell you ...that rib section makes my mouth water something desperate!  That baby would be all mine. 
Great looking roast , brother. You got that prime rib down to a science!    :sausage:


----------



## Bearcarver

webowabo said:


> Im not a negative person... but after ALL the post..threads..recipes..instructions. .etc.etc.etc I've read on SMF.... I hate you in the bestest bestest jealous way... holy cow Bear ....by far BEST EVER.. I can't wait to try this.





Hambone1950 said:


> That all looks so good , but I gotta tell you ...that rib section makes my mouth water something desperate! That baby would be all mine.
> Great looking roast , brother. You got that prime rib down to a science!


Thanks Guys!!!

They say practice makes perfect, and practicing making Prime Rib is sure a lot of tasty fun!!!

Bear


----------



## smoke slinger

Thanks Bear for the posting (funny how this thread is two years old and still getting great post) that sure does look tasty and just another thing for my wife to get frustrated over as now I want to try that to....lol....


----------



## Bearcarver

smoke slinger said:


> Thanks Bear for the posting (funny how this thread is two years old and still getting great post) that sure does look tasty and just another thing for my wife to get frustrated over as now I want to try that to....lol....


Thank You SS !!!

Your wife will love it !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gwest77

That is some mighty fine look'n vittles as we'd say down here in da south Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

gwest77 said:


> That is some mighty fine look'n vittles as we'd say down here in da south Bear


Thanks Greg!!!

These are my favorite thing to smoke!!!

Bear


----------



## jeffingh

I get so darn hungry whenever I come on this site! LOL


----------



## Bearcarver

Jeffingh said:


> I get so darn hungry whenever I come on this site! LOL


Thanks Jeff !!!

We do that on purpose! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## captscott

I will admit everything looks great.  A very fine piece of meat.  Just one thought.  You have such an awesome piece of meat and you put canned green beans on the plate with it.  Something not right about that.


----------



## Bearcarver

CaptScott said:


> I will admit everything looks great.  A very fine piece of meat.  Just one thought.  You have such an awesome piece of meat and you put canned green beans on the plate with it.  Something not right about that.


Oh Well, I'm doing better. Up until about 10 years ago I ate Meat & Potatoes, and NO Veggies!!

So yes, I'm not picky when it comes to Veggies.

When other kids would be eating candy & chips, my Son ( starting when he was 5 yrs old) was eating canned green beans cold right out of the can.

Bear


----------



## inno

Need to bring this back to the top. I've now done two using this exact method and it is amaz-z-z-ing!! I've got one rubbed and wrapped right now for supper this evening. Gonna fire up the MES 30 probably around 11am or so.


----------



## Bearcarver

Inno said:


> Need to bring this back to the top. I've now done two using this exact method and it is amaz-z-z-ing!! I've got one rubbed and wrapped right now for supper this evening. Gonna fire up the MES 30 probably around 11am or so.


Thanks!

I'm glad you like it.

I loved Prime Rib since I had my first one in 1968.

However I never dreamed they could be as good as these smoked Prime Ribs are.

I only have one left in my freezer, but I have to smoke it soon, because the local sale ($4.99) is the week before Christmas.

Bear


----------



## shooterrick

Gotta love it Bear.  As always I love me some prime rib.


----------



## Bearcarver

ShooterRick said:


> Gotta love it Bear.  As always I love me some prime rib.


Thanks Shooter!!!

Good to see ya!!

Bear


----------



## poisonboy58

Hey BearCarver, hope you are continuing to mend. I'm going for it this Thanksgiving. Can't find the thick Worcestershire sauce, but not a big deal. Can I marinate for loner than 24hrs, so I can prep the rib on Tuesday and not Wed? Also it is a 7.75lbder, I should focus on IT and not just the time factor right? Going to do Chef Jimmy J's AuJus, so will be on a rack. You don't put any liquid in your's at all according to the recipe. Traeger recommends it so I'm gonna just mix the 2 recipes and see how it comes out. Will post qvies for all to see. Wish me luck. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## inno

I also could not find the thick Worcestershire sauce so I have just used the regular thin stuff, and while I have nothing to compare it to, I think it turns out great. When I'm cooking any meat, I always go for IT because cooking times vary so much. I will ballpark the time just so I know about what time to put it on but usually end up being early or late due to IT. I did one this past weekend and it only took 3.5 hours and I had planned for 5. By supper time it was still warm enough that it didn't need reheating.


----------



## Bearcarver

Poisonboy58 said:


> Hey BearCarver, hope you are continuing to mend. I'm going for it this Thanksgiving. Can't find the thick Worcestershire sauce, but not a big deal. Can I marinate for loner than 24hrs, so I can prep the rib on Tuesday and not Wed? Also it is a 7.75lbder, I should focus on IT and not just the time factor right? Going to do Chef Jimmy J's AuJus, so will be on a rack. You don't put any liquid in your's at all according to the recipe. Traeger recommends it so I'm gonna just mix the 2 recipes and see how it comes out. Will post qvies for all to see. Wish me luck. Thanks for the inspiration!


Thank You PB !!!

I don't see a big problem marinating for more than 24 hours. 2 days should be OK.

Yes go by IT, and if you want it pink all the way from bark to bark, don't go above 250*-260* smoker temp (I usually use 220* or 230*).

I don't use liquid, because I don't want the flavor washed out on the bottom. If you do use liquid, you should put a wire cooling rack under the roast, in the pan (see pic below).

Bear

Note the cooling rack keeping the Prime Rib from laying in the juice:













DSC01896.JPG



__ Bearcarver
__ Feb 7, 2011


----------



## Bearcarver

Inno said:


> I also could not find the thick Worcestershire sauce so I have just used the regular thin stuff, and while I have nothing to compare it to, I think it turns out great. When I'm cooking any meat, I always go for IT because cooking times vary so much. I will ballpark the time just so I know about what time to put it on but usually end up being early or late due to IT. I did one this past weekend and it only took 3.5 hours and I had planned for 5. By supper time it was still warm enough that it didn't need reheating.


The only thing better about the Worcestershire "Thick" is it doesn't run down the sides of the roast as bad, when you apply it.

Yours went a little faster than mine because you used 260*, instead of 220* smoker temp----No big deal, but for pink all the way across, I wouldn't go higher than 260*.  260* is fine, but I use 220* to get a little more smoke time.

Bear


----------



## inno

Bearcarver said:


> The only thing better about the Worcestershire "Thick" is it doesn't run down the sides of the roast as bad, when you apply it.
> 
> Yours went a little faster than mine because you used 260*, instead of 220* smoker temp----No big deal, but for pink all the way across, I wouldn't go higher than 260*.  260* is fine, but I use 220* to get a little more smoke time.
> 
> Bear


Actually I started the smoker at 260° and set it back to 230° when I put the meat in. Because it was such a cold, windy day I don't think it stayed up at 260 for too long, if it ever got there. 230° seemed to be holding quite well. I was shocked at how quickly it went..........sure as heck, the next one will take twice as long. Even more reason to go by IT!


----------



## demosthenes9

Inno said:


> Actually I started the smoker at 260° and set it back to 230° when I put the meat in. Because it was such a cold, windy day I don't think it stayed up at 260 for too long, if it ever got there. 230° seemed to be holding quite well. I was shocked at how quickly it went..........sure as heck, the next one will take twice as long. Even more reason to go by IT!


If you keep on eye on the PR and see that it is cooking "too fast" for your time table, you can usually turn the temp down without hurting it. I've "stalled" several of them in the past by dropping the temp down around 180.

WRT time tables themselves,  bear in mind that you have to take the meat's starting temperature into account when figuring out cook times.  When I first ran across Bear's PR threads, it boggled my mind that he smoked his PR for 4 hours or so as mine are done in 2 hours or thereabouts.      Turns out that this is largely due to the fact that I let my PR come close to room temp before putting it in the smoker.


----------



## Bearcarver

Demosthenes9 said:


> If you keep on eye on the PR and see that it is cooking "too fast" for your time table, you can usually turn the temp down without hurting it. I've "stalled" several of them in the past by dropping the temp down around 180.
> 
> WRT time tables themselves,  bear in mind that you have to take the meat's starting temperature into account when figuring out cook times.  When I first ran across Bear's PR threads, it boggled my mind that he smoked his PR for 4 hours or so as mine are done in 2 hours or thereabouts.      Turns out that this is largely due to the fact that I let my PR come close to room temp before putting it in the smoker.


Adjusting the smoker temp up and down between 180* and 260* won't hurt anything, as long as it wasn't injected or temp probed too early.

Same thing with letting it set out on the counter, however I go directly from fridge to smoker, unless I need to get a pellicle going on something I cured.

Believe it or not, there is usually a method to my madness.

Bear


----------



## demosthenes9

Bearcarver said:


> Adjusting the smoker temp up and down between 180* and 260* won't hurt anything, as long as it wasn't injected or temp probed too early.
> 
> Same thing with letting it set out on the counter, however I go directly from fridge to smoker, unless I need to get a pellicle going on something I cured.
> 
> Believe it or not, there is usually a method to my madness.
> 
> Bear


Yep yep.   And there's definitely nothing wrong with either your methods or your madness   :)


----------



## Bearcarver

Demosthenes9 said:


> Yep yep.   And there's definitely nothing wrong with either your methods or your madness   :)


LOL---Thank You Sir!!!

I appreciate that.

Bear


----------



## daron jake

I will be smoking my first prime rib next week and I am definitely using this method !!! I will use Dimitris bloody Mary seasoning instead of worchestershire sauce. Can't wait !!!


----------



## Bearcarver

daron Jake said:


> I will be smoking my first prime rib next week and I am definitely using this method !!! I will use Dimitris bloody Mary seasoning instead of worchestershire sauce. Can't wait !!!


Thanks Jake!!

Sounds Great !!  Any questions, give me a yell, and let me know how you like it !!

Bear


----------



## jweller

Bearcarver said:


> Adjusting the smoker temp up and down between 180* and 260* won't hurt anything, as long as it wasn't injected or temp probed too early.


Temp probed too early?  What gives? I usually stick the probe in when I put the meat in the smoker, and don't move it until it gets close to done. Is this a prime rib thing, or everything


----------



## yotzee

jweller said:


> Temp probed too early?  What gives? I usually stick the probe in when I put the meat in the smoker, and don't move it until it gets close to done. Is this a prime rib thing, or everything


Bacteria only lives on the exposed surface of raw meat.  By doing this you are pushing any bacteria on the outside of the meat into the inside of the meat.  By letting the outside cook off the bacteria before inserting the probe, you avoid contaminating the inner flesh.


----------



## nozzleman

excellent work,, I got full just viewing. I can only hope my turns out that good!


----------



## jweller

makes sense. So for a pork shoulder, that I'm taking all the way to 200 for pulled pork, I'll be killing the bacteria either way. but since prime rib only comes to maybe 130, you don't get hot enough to kill it.


----------



## yotzee

jweller said:


> makes sense. So for a pork shoulder, that I'm taking all the way to 200 for pulled pork, I'll be killing the bacteria either way. but since prime rib only comes to maybe 130, you don't get hot enough to kill it.


Exactly right


----------



## ak1

No, not exactly right.  You are confusing internal temp(130 degrees or so) with external temps(225+) in the cooking chamber.


----------



## demosthenes9

AK1 said:


> No, not exactly right.  You are confusing internal temp(130 degrees or so) with external temps(225+) in the cooking chamber.


Actually AK, I think you might have mistook something in the conversation.

jw's post would have been more concise if he included what was implied, like this:


> makes sense. So for a pork shoulder, that I'm taking all the way to 200 for pulled pork, I'll be killing the bacteria either way. but since prime rib only comes to maybe 130, you don't get hot enough to kill it *(the bacteria) internally, therefore, don't put the probe in until later in the cook, when the bacteria has been killed off the surface by the 225 degree chamber temps *


----------



## Bearcarver

jweller said:


> Temp probed too early?  What gives? I usually stick the probe in when I put the meat in the smoker, and don't move it until it gets close to done. Is this a prime rib thing, or everything


What Yotzee said----Plus sterilize your probe before inserting (I use the little alcohol wipes that they rub your arm with before a shot---Cheap at drug store).

And this is with any whole meat.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

nozzleman said:


> excellent work,, I got full just viewing. I can only hope my turns out that good!


It'll be Awesome!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

jweller said:


> makes sense. So for a pork shoulder, that I'm taking all the way to 200 for pulled pork, I'll be killing the bacteria either way. but since prime rib only comes to maybe 130, you don't get hot enough to kill it.


No---Any kind of whole meat. Even with a butt, if you shove bacteria into the center of the meat, that bacteria can multiply in there no matter how high you eventually take it to. I always wait 3 hours before inserting my sterilized temp probe into the meat, no matter what kind of whole meat it is.

Some nasties survive high heat (200* +)

3 hours may be more than enough time, but none of those large pieces of meat will be overcooked in 3 hours, so why not wait.

Bear


----------



## ak1

Demosthenes9 said:


> Actually AK, I think you might have mistook something in the conversation.
> 
> jw's post would have been more concise if he included what was implied, like this:


Yeah. What you added is what I was thinking. I should have been more complete in my reply.


----------



## smoknjon

WOW that looks so GOOD!! Going to smoke my first PM tomorrow for the family, lets hope it all goes WELL, and comes out nice and RARE so about 125....


----------



## Bearcarver

SmoknJon said:


> WOW that looks so GOOD!! Going to smoke my first PM tomorrow for the family, lets hope it all goes WELL, and comes out nice and RARE so about 125....


Thanks Jon!!!

I prefer between 137* and 142*, but if 125* is what you like, go for it.

However, if you follow my instructions, the whole thing will be the same IT (from bark to bark), so I hope they all like 125*.

Bear

My newest one (below) topped out at 138*:


----------



## smoknjon

This one looks more rare then your first one.. But looks SO good!!! I will probably take it off at 130*


----------



## bwarbiany

Bearcarver said:


> What Yotzee said----Plus sterilize your probe before inserting (I use the little alcohol wipes that they rub your arm with before a shot---Cheap at drug store).
> 
> And this is with any whole meat.
> 
> Bear


I've generally assumed that if I leave the probe sitting in the smoker at 225 deg for at least 30 min before inserting it, I probably don't need to worry about sterilizing the probe. Am I missing something?


----------



## Bearcarver

bwarbiany said:


> I've generally assumed that if I leave the probe sitting in the smoker at 225 deg for at least 30 min before inserting it, I probably don't need to worry about sterilizing the probe. Am I missing something?


That has possibilities, but that's over my pay grade. Maybe if you wash the food off of it, and then do like you said, but I would want to hear from somebody who knows for sure first.

Bear


----------



## yotzee

Wrong, its the bacteria on the outside of the meat, not on the probe, that is the issue


----------



## Bearcarver

Yotzee said:


> Wrong, its the bacteria on the outside of the meat, not on the probe, that is the issue


No---It's both.

You can smoke cook it for 2 hours in 230* temp, and kill all the bacteria on the surface of the meat, and then stick a probe in without sterilizing it, and contaminate the inside with bacteria from the probe.

Or you can stick a sterilized probe in a raw hunk of meat with bacteria on the surface, and drive the nasties inside.

Both ways can contaminate the meat.

Bear


----------



## yotzee

Bearcarver said:


> No---It's both.
> 
> You can smoke cook it for 2 hours in 230* temp, and kill all the bacteria on the surface of the meat, and then stick a probe in without sterilizing it, and contaminate the inside with bacteria from the probe.
> 
> Or you can stick a sterilized probe in a raw hunk of meat with bacteria on the surface, and drive the nasties inside.
> 
> Both ways can contaminate the meat.
> 
> Bear


Correct, I misread and thought he was saying if he just heats the probe up to 225 that would be enough.

I look at it this way.  There is no need to have a probe inside a piece of a raw piece of meat to tell you that its 38 degrees internal.  You really don't need the probe until your getting near the estimated time of finish.  Do your best to guesstimate the time and probe it when you are about 30 mins out from that.


----------



## Bearcarver

Yotzee said:


> Correct, I misread and thought he was saying if he just heats the probe up to 225 that would be enough.
> 
> I look at it this way.  There is no need to have a probe inside a piece of a raw piece of meat to tell you that its 38 degrees internal.  You really don't need the probe until your getting near the estimated time of finish.  Do your best to guesstimate the time and probe it when you are about 30 mins out from that.


Very True. 

Some things are hard to guesstimate. That's why I probe at about 3 hours, whether I figure it's gonna be 4 hours or 14 hours.

I don't smoke any large pieces of meat that take less than 4 hours.

Bear


----------



## bwarbiany

Yotzee said:


> Correct, I misread and thought he was saying if he just heats the probe up to 225 that would be enough.
> 
> I look at it this way.  There is no need to have a probe inside a piece of a raw piece of meat to tell you that its 38 degrees internal.  You really don't need the probe until your getting near the estimated time of finish.  Do your best to guesstimate the time and probe it when you are about 30 mins out from that.


Sorry, I wasn't clear.

I put the meat in the smoker for a while (a few hours, if it's a butt or brisket) to kill off any surface baddies. I then put the probe in the smoker not in the meat for about 15-30 minutes. After the surface of the meat AND the probe have both been in the smoker long enough, I insert the probe into the meat.


----------



## yotzee

Bearcarver said:


> Very True.
> 
> Some things are hard to guesstimate. That's why I probe at about 3 hours, whether I figure it's gonna be 4 hours or 14 hours.
> 
> I don't smoke any large pieces of meat that take less than 4 hours.
> 
> Bear


Or that will work too!


----------



## Bearcarver

bwarbiany said:


> Sorry, I wasn't clear.
> 
> I put the meat in the smoker for a while (a few hours, if it's a butt or brisket) to kill off any surface baddies. I then put the probe in the smoker not in the meat for about 15-30 minutes. After the surface of the meat AND the probe have both been in the smoker long enough, I insert the probe into the meat.


I understood you the first time on the probe in the smoker @ 225* for awhile idea.

That's the one I said, "it sounds good, but I'm not sure that's safe.". 

I would rather use a cheap alcohol wipe, and be safe.

Bear


----------



## inno

I think I need to check the temp of my smoker. Put a 9.5lb prime rib in at 10AM and it was up to 134° by 2pm..............I was beside myself!!  Well, I noticed by 1:00 or so when I put my (sterilized) probe in that it was already about 118°. At that point I turned the smoker down to 180° then about 15 minutes later after I found that it was still climbing too quickly, I turned it down again to 150°. It continued to climb and I could not believe it was up to 134° by just after 2pm. So I brought it in, foiled it and wrapped it in two towels. It soared up to 141° (perfection IMO) and now it's 4pm and it's still wrapped and holding 140°. Should still be warm in an hour or so when we go to eat. I have to figure this out to better estimate my cooking time. The last one I did was probably half the size of this one and it went pretty quick too but I figured since this one was bigger it would take a fair bit longer.


----------



## stickyfingers

Let me ask: Doing two - #10 standing rib roasts for New Years Eve. I want IT of about 140 degrees. I have a 20 minute drive to serve it. I am thinking of pulling it at 130 then wrap it foiling, cooler it, and drive fast! What do you think??

Thanks in advance!


----------



## inno

Well if it's anything like the 9.5 pounder sitting on my counter right now, foiled and wrapped in two towels, it's been sitting around 140 for a good hour and a half to two hours. Pulled it off the smoker just after 2pm..........I think you'll be fine without even driving fast. Judging on my last two I'd pull it a little higher than 130, the one today I pulled at 134 and it went up to 141.


----------



## demosthenes9

Inno said:


> I think I need to check the temp of my smoker. Put a 9.5lb prime rib in at 10AM and it was up to 134° by 2pm..............I was beside myself!!  Well, I noticed by 1:00 or so when I put my (sterilized) probe in that it was already about 118°. At that point I turned the smoker down to 180° then about 15 minutes later after I found that it was still climbing too quickly, I turned it down again to 150°. It continued to climb and I could not believe it was up to 134° by just after 2pm. So I brought it in, foiled it and wrapped it in two towels. It soared up to 141° (perfection IMO) and now it's 4pm and it's still wrapped and holding 140°. Should still be warm in an hour or so when we go to eat. I have to figure this out to better estimate my cooking time. The last one I did was probably half the size of this one and it went pretty quick too but I figured *since this one was bigger it would take a fair bit longer.*


Inno, it all depends on what is meant by "bigger".   Cook times for PR are determined by starting IT temp, chamber temp and GIRTH of the PR, not overall weight of the loin.    Whether you have a 3 bone PR or a whole 7 bone PR, the cook time will be roughly the same.


----------



## inno

Gotcha, I wondered if that might be the reason. Makes sense. I think I just need to start out at a slightly lower temperature. All mine have been thawed and go from being spiced and wrapped in the fridge overnight, straight out to the smoker.


----------



## Bearcarver

Inno said:


> Gotcha, I wondered if that might be the reason. Makes sense. I think I just need to start out at a slightly lower temperature. All mine have been thawed and go from being spiced and wrapped in the fridge overnight, straight out to the smoker.


That's what I always do, because In want it to take a long time, to get more smoke on. None of my meat ever stops to rest on the counter top, before going into the smoker. You didn't say what your starting smoker temp was.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

stickyFingers said:


> Let me ask: Doing two - #10 standing rib roasts for New Years Eve. I want IT of about 140 degrees. I have a 20 minute drive to serve it. I am thinking of pulling it at 130 then wrap it foiling, cooler it, and drive fast! What do you think??
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Like Inno said, wrap that baby in foil, then a towel or two, and into a cooler, and take your time driving with all of the once a year drinkers on the road.

Bear


----------



## yotzee

Bearcarver said:


> Like Inno said, wrap that baby in foil, then a towel or two, and into a cooler, and take your time driving with all of the *once a year drinkers *on the road.
> 
> Bear


Yeah, I can't stand "Amateur Week" either LOL

Besides, if people are gonna drink, they should stay at home and drink around the smoker like the rest of us


----------



## worktogthr

This looks so amazing that I thawed a 5 pounder I had in the freezer and I am going to try it tomorrow.  I am going to be smoking with a masterbuilt propane smoker  but I don't have an a-maze-n smoke generator so I was wondering how many hours of smoke I should put on this because I would hate to over smoke it!  Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver

worktogthr said:


> This looks so amazing that I thawed a 5 pounder I had in the freezer and I am going to try it tomorrow. I am going to be smoking with a masterbuilt propane smoker but I don't have an a-maze-n smoke generator so I was wondering how many hours of smoke I should put on this because I would hate to over smoke it! Thanks


Don't worry about how long----Worry about "Too Heavy".

I smoke everything for the whole time it's in the smoker, except while it's foiled (Ribs, Butts, Brisket, etc), but I keep it light.

Many hours of light or Medium-light is Great, but only a short time in heavy white or yellow smoke is bad.

Bear


----------



## worktogthr

Thanks Bear!  I will keep that in mind tomorrow!  I'll try to post some pics of my efforts.  Hopefully it will turn out like yours.


----------



## ak1

Actually, the issue isn't so much the bacteria. The critters will die at temperature. It's the other stuff. Think  germ poop!!!! 

I talked to the FDA, agriculture guys, both in the US & Canada. My question was basically... Why does it matter how long meat sits in that "unsafe zone" where bacteria could multiply?. If once it's cooked, they are going to die, regardless of how many are there.  What I was told, is that it's not the bacteria that is the issue, but more so their waste. That stuff (spores, chemical residue...)is not necessarily going to be neutralized by the heat of cooking. That's the bits that will make you sick.


----------



## Bearcarver

AK1 said:


> Actually, the issue isn't so much the bacteria. The critters will die at temperature. It's the other stuff. Think  germ poop!!!!
> 
> I talked to the FDA, agriculture guys, both in the US & Canada. My question was basically... Why does it matter how long meat sits in that "unsafe zone" where bacteria could multiply?. If once it's cooked, they are going to die, regardless of how many are there.  What I was told, is that it's not the bacteria that is the issue, but more so their waste. That stuff (spores, chemical residue...)is not necessarily going to be neutralized by the heat of cooking. That's the bits that will make you sick.


Thanks AK1 !!

You're right. That's why I usually say "Nasties", because it's other toxic substances formed by the bacteria, or something like that.

Too hard to explain, so I just say "Nasties". The main point is that there are some Nasties that aren't killed inside of meat by taking the IT to 145*, 180*, or even 200*.

Bear


----------



## yotzee

Spent a lot of time in the restaurant industry.  We are lucky here in Pittsburgh PA to have a fabulous health department in Allegheny County.  They require each establishment to have certified food safety individuals on staff.  I was previously certified but am no longer in the industry.  You attend 2 days of their classes and take an exam to become certified. 

If you ever took that course you would not believe the common food handling mistakes people make each day.  Have any friends that seem to have a 24 hour flu often?  If so, don't eat any of their pot luck dishes.  They ain't getting the flu, they are giving themselves food poisoning quite often.


----------



## Bearcarver

Yotzee said:


> Spent a lot of time in the restaurant industry.  We are lucky here in Pittsburgh PA to have a fabulous health department in Allegheny County.  They require each establishment to have certified food safety individuals on staff.  I was previously certified but am no longer in the industry.  You attend 2 days of their classes and take an exam to become certified.
> 
> If you ever took that course you would not believe the common food handling mistakes people make each day.  Have any friends that seem to have a 24 hour flu often?  If so, don't eat any of their pot luck dishes.  They ain't getting the flu, they are giving themselves food poisoning quite often.


Thanks Yotzee!!

I've hear about the "24 hour flu" before.

Good info to have.

Bear


----------



## worktogthr

Ok...here goes... Followed your recommendations exactly Bear.  Even have the same time table pretty much.  Got the smoker started around noon. Unwrapped the rib roast...












image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Dec 30, 2013






Nice hickory smoke going around 12:30 and smoker holding between 220 and 225. So I put  the rib roast in....












image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Dec 30, 2013






Thanks again for the step by steps as they are really helpful  when doing a new meat for the first time!  I'll update with some pics later!


----------



## jvbutter

looks good, I think i will try your recipe today... looks simple and effective... good work


----------



## Bearcarver

worktogthr said:


> Ok...here goes... Followed your recommendations exactly Bear. Even have the same time table pretty much. Got the smoker started around noon. Unwrapped the rib roast...
> 
> 
> Nice hickory smoke going around 12:30 and smoker holding between 220 and 225. So I put the rib roast in....
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the step by steps as they are really helpful when doing a new meat for the first time! I'll update with some pics later!


Thank You!!

Looks like a Great start !!

I even use them over & over, because I can't remember what worked perfect, without writing it down.

Bear


----------



## worktogthr

Here's a picture of the roast right off the smoker.   Took it off at 133... Wrapped it in foil, towels , and threw it in a cooler because dinner wasn't going to be for an hour or so.

[













photo (1).JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Dec 30, 2013







Here it is after a nap in the cooler:













photo (2).JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Dec 30, 2013







And finally here is the sliced and plated result with some spaghetti with garlic and oil on the side...as well as my second helping.












photo (3).JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Dec 30, 2013


















photo (4).JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Dec 30, 2013






I have to say it was incredible.  It was like nothing I have ever tasted and in the best way imaginable.  The hickory smoke gives it a bacon-like flavor.  Like some bizare love child of a cow and a pig.  hahaha. Everyone loved it! Thanks again Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver

worktogthr said:


> Here's a picture of the roast right off the smoker. Took it off at 133... Wrapped it in foil, towels , and threw it in a cooler because dinner wasn't going to be for an hour or so.
> 
> 
> I have to say it was incredible. It was like nothing I have ever tasted and in the best way imaginable. The hickory smoke gives it a bacon-like flavor. Like some bizare love child of a cow and a pig. hahaha. Everyone loved it! Thanks again Bear!


Thank You!!!

I'm glad you liked it !!

It looks Perfect !!

And as for your "The hickory smoke gives it a bacon-like flavor. Like some bizarre love child of a cow and a pig."

That would be the Famous "Bacon-Cheeseburger"------Step by Step below:!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/112078/bacon-cheeseburger-step-by-step

Bear


----------



## worktogthr

Hahaha that bacon cheeseburger step by step definitely matches my description.   And since the prime rib has that bacon like flavor... Thought it would go perfect with some eggs and cheese this morning:













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Dec 31, 2013






I'm really indulging during the holidays...the treadmill in my basement is calling my name!


----------



## jvbutter

yea me too, started a smaller 2 bone roast yesterday about 2pm and was done by 4:30... bummer she doesn't get home until 7pm. Need to work on smoking times better.


----------



## worktogthr

Timing is the hardest thing...it's too unpredictable when smoking... Tried the foil and towels wrap and into a cooler and it worked really well....first time i tried it and I was amazed how hot the roast was after almost an hour and a half


----------



## Bearcarver

jvbutter said:


> yea me too, started a smaller 2 bone roast yesterday about 2pm and was done by 4:30... bummer she doesn't get home until 7pm. Need to work on smoking times better.





worktogthr said:


> Timing is the hardest thing...it's too unpredictable when smoking... Tried the foil and towels wrap and into a cooler and it worked really well....first time i tried it and I was amazed how hot the roast was after almost an hour and a half


I never did it long, but many guys say the foil, then towels, inside cooler keeps hunks like a Butt or Brisket hot for hours & hours.

Bear


----------



## daron jake

This recipe made 24 people very very happy last Sunday...THE BEST !!!!


----------



## worktogthr

Bearcarver said:


> I never did it long, but many guys say the foil, then towels, inside cooler keeps hunks like a Butt or Brisket hot for hours & hours.
> 
> 
> Bear





That's what makes this site so great...never knew how to keep food warm without an oven and that tends to dry it out...It really works well for big roasts and what not but it works pretty well for most food as long as you pack it tight.  I made pulled pork sliders for New Year's Eve put them Ina foil pan when the meat was nice and hot, wrapped with heavy duty foil and wrapped in towels and the were still steaming hot an hour and a half later and the buns had a nice steamed quality to them... Think White Castle haha


----------



## Bearcarver

daron Jake said:


> This recipe made 24 people very very happy last Sunday...THE BEST !!!!


That's Great !!!

You can count me, and make that 25 people!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

worktogthr said:


> That's what makes this site so great...never knew how to keep food warm without an oven and that tends to dry it out...It really works well for big roasts and what not but it works pretty well for most food as long as you pack it tight. I made pulled pork sliders for New Year's Eve put them Ina foil pan when the meat was nice and hot, wrapped with heavy duty foil and wrapped in towels and the were still steaming hot an hour and a half later and the buns had a nice steamed quality to them... Think White Castle haha


Great idea with the sliders, or other small thing too!!!

Bear


----------



## sarnott

Thanks Bear,

That looks absolutely great!

Scott


----------



## daron jake

We are going to have a prime rib Sunday once a month at my bar now. we usually only serve frozen pizzas and chicken wings :-)


----------



## Bearcarver

daron Jake said:


> We are going to have a prime rib Sunday once a month at my bar now. we usually only serve frozen pizzas and chicken wings :-)


Sounds Great Jake!!!

Are you sure that's legal in Iowa???   Not too tasty??

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

sarnott said:


> Thanks Bear,
> 
> That looks absolutely great!
> 
> Scott


Thank You Sir!!

Bear


----------



## daron jake

Bearcarver said:


> Sounds Great Jake!!!
> 
> Are you sure that's legal in Iowa???   Not too tvvgggvvvvvbbasty??
> 
> 
> Bear


F





Bearcarver said:


> Sounds Great Jake!!!
> 
> Are you sure that's legal in Iowa???   Not too tasty ?
> 
> 
> 
> Bear


    LoL the bar next door made prime rib last weekend and from what I heard it was like eating shoe leather.... they asked me for my recipe :-) it's just the right amount of tasty for Iowa !!!


----------



## daron jake

Hi Bear ! Made enough to feed 30 people this time ! A lot of smiling faces and I got a lot of pats on the back ! I seasoned it Friday night after the bar closed at 2 a.m. and smoked it Sunday morning starting at 9. I think it was even better than the last time ! Thanks again :-)


----------



## Bearcarver

daron Jake said:


> Hi Bear ! Made enough to feed 30 people this time ! A lot of smiling faces and I got a lot of pats on the back ! I seasoned it Friday night after the bar closed at 2 a.m. and smoked it Sunday morning starting at 9. I think it was even better than the last time ! Thanks again :-)


That's Great, Jake!!!

Nothing like a bunch of pats on the back, to let you know your chow was Awesome!!

They get better each time until you hit that "Perfect Prime Rib". Then from there on, they're all Perfect !!

I'm probably gonna take one out of the freezer tomorrow, but I'll probably make it in my "Show-Time" spinner.

With the weather, and the way I've been feeling, I figured I'd make Mrs Bear happy, and make a Prime Rib without smoke.

Bear


----------



## daron jake

LoL if the little woman is happy all is good !!!!


----------



## Bearcarver

daron Jake said:


> LoL if the little woman is happy all is good !!!!


Absolutely---My last 45 years proves you're right about that !!

Bear


----------



## tr00ter

This thread is Tremendous Bear!  After watching this for a while I picked up my hopefully first of many Roasts.  Although with the cold temps we've been having in MN I think I will go the same route as you for this and do it in the oven.  How long does it generally take to defrost a Roast?  Should I stick it in the fridge for a couple days prior to cooking?

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Bearcarver

Tr00ter said:


> This thread is Tremendous Bear!  After watching this for a while I picked up my hopefully first of many Roasts.  Although with the cold temps we've been having in MN I think I will go the same route as you for this and do it in the oven.  How long does it generally take to defrost a Roast?  Should I stick it in the fridge for a couple days prior to cooking?
> 
> Thanks for all the help!


Thanks TrOOter!!!

I keep my freezer set at Zero degrees, and that makes things solid as a rock. I took a 5.6 pounder out Tuesday evening, and left it on the counter for about 3 hours, just to give it a jump. Then I put it in the fridge Tuesday night. I'm in no big hurry, and I figure I'll smoke it on Saturday, so I'll get it out Friday afternoon, and put my Worcestershire, CBP, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder on it. Then I'll wrap it in plastic wrap, and put it in the fridge until it's time to put it in my Show-Time Spinner, on Saturday Afternoon.

In other words, I always take it out of the freezer in plenty of time, because depending on how cold your fridge is, it could take 3 days to thaw a 6 pound Rib Roast.

Bear


----------



## worktogthr

Hi Bear, 

I made this roast once before and I loved the doneness when pulled at 133 like you suggested... Absolutely perfect!  Unfortunately I am having some of the "Is this cooked?" crowd over on Saturday.  Have you ever made this, let it rest and then sliced a few pieces and seared them on the grill.  I don't think some of my guests will mind if it looks more like a steak...crisp and brown on the outside and pink in the middle ...I guess it's like the reverse sear...but I want to keep most of the roast beautifully pink all throughout.  Thanks so much!  So excited to have this awesome creation of yours again!


----------



## Bearcarver

worktogthr said:


> Hi Bear,
> 
> I made this roast once before and I loved the doneness when pulled at 133 like you suggested... Absolutely perfect! Unfortunately I am having some of the "Is this cooked?" crowd over on Saturday. Have you ever made this, let it rest and then sliced a few pieces and seared them on the grill. I don't think some of my guests will mind if it looks more like a steak...crisp and brown on the outside and pink in the middle ...I guess it's like the reverse sear...but I want to keep most of the roast beautifully pink all throughout. Thanks so much! So excited to have this awesome creation of yours again!


Thank You!!

Sure you can do that, but get the grill real hot, and don't keep it on the grill long. You could also use the two ends for those people, and then just have to grill one side of those two slices.

Bear


----------



## demosthenes9

worktogthr said:


> Hi Bear,
> 
> I made this roast once before and I loved the doneness when pulled at 133 like you suggested... Absolutely perfect! Unfortunately I am having some of the "Is this cooked?" crowd over on Saturday. Have you ever made this, let it rest and then sliced a few pieces and seared them on the grill. I don't think some of my guests will mind if it looks more like a steak...crisp and brown on the outside and pink in the middle ...I guess it's like the reverse sear...but I want to keep most of the roast beautifully pink all throughout. Thanks so much! So excited to have this awesome creation of yours again!





Bearcarver said:


> Thank You!!
> 
> Sure you can do that, but get the grill real hot, and don't keep it on the grill long. You could also use the two ends for those people, and then just have to grill one side of those two slices.
> 
> Bear


----------



## worktogthr

Never made an au jus before.  Can I make it in the smoker while I make the roast?


----------



## demosthenes9

Yep.   Here's Chef Jimmy's recipe

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/114388/sirloin-tip-on-the-wsm-qview

Alternatively,  you could pick up a jar of Better Than Bullion Beef flavor at your grocery store.


----------



## Bearcarver

worktogthr said:


> Never made an au jus before. Can I make it in the smoker while I make the roast?


I'm making one this weekend, and I'm going to slice the leftovers real thin & use an Au Jus for French Dip Sammies.

However I wouldn't use Au Jus on the fresh cut Prime Rib. IMO, it makes it taste like Roast Beef.

I would stick to your original plan, and flip the others on a real hot grill for a very short time. That will make it closer to a nicely grilled Ribeye Steak, instead of soggy Roast Beef.

Bear


----------



## worktogthr

Alright! I'll skip the Au Jus this time and just finish them on the grill. A little short on time anyways.  Thanks Bear!  And thanks Demos for the link to the Au jus recipe!  I will definately use it when I have more time on my hands.


----------



## demosthenes9

worktogthr said:


> Alright! I'll skip the Au Jus this time and just finish them on the grill. A little short on time anyways. Thanks Bear! And thanks Demos for the link to the Au jus recipe! I will definately use it when I have more time on my hands.


Your welcome worktogthr, and good luck with the smoke.

FTR, it's rare that I disagree with Bear, but this is one of those cases.   I worked in restaurants for 14 years both in the front and the back of the house, and in every place I worked that sold Prime Rib, Au Jus was always served along side.   In each of those establishments, steeping in Au Jus was the method used to bring PR cuts up to a different temp if there wasn't a cut available at the requested temp.  That's where I learned about it  :)   I much prefer the steeping method to grilling a cut of PR.

All that said, both methods will accomplish the job, and it comes down to personal preference.  Bear doesn't care for steeping in Au Jus, whereas I don't care for grilled PR.   IF you grill some cuts, take a taste of it and see what you think.  Next time, make an Au Jus and try the steeping method and see which one you prefer.


----------



## jay1340

The boss and I LOVE prime rib!

I got one of those pre-seasoned things and short smoked it, but we didn't like all that extree seasonings whatever stuff they had on it....

I think I'm going to try one of these, if'n you don't mind a Texan stealing your recipe!

Except we got an out o control Rosemary plant out here by the driveway I keep running over and think I may add a little to the rub... Ever try any o that on one o these??


----------



## Bearcarver

Jay1340 said:


> The boss and I LOVE prime rib!
> 
> I got one of those pre-seasoned things and short smoked it, but we didn't like all that extree seasonings whatever stuff they had on it....
> 
> I think I'm going to try one of these, if'n you don't mind a Texan stealing your recipe!
> 
> Except we got an out o control Rosemary plant out here by the driveway I keep running over and think I may add a little to the rub... Ever try any o that on one o these??


No I don't mind, in fact I'd be honored to have another Texan follow one of my Step by Steps.

One of my closest friends in Vietnam was a Texan!!

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva

Bear you're just a legend here and well deserved!!!!

It's so terrific for me to see the threads that were before my time joining here, (when they resurface today), as I have felt as if I've missed so very much!!!

Your food, as always, looks FABULOUS!!!

This is amazing and wonderful to see!!!

Happy Sunday to you!!!

Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver

Leah Elisheva said:


> Bear you're just a legend here and well deserved!!!!
> 
> It's so terrific for me to see the threads that were before my time joining here, (when they resurface today), as I have felt as if I've missed so very much!!!
> 
> Your food, as always, looks FABULOUS!!!
> 
> This is amazing and wonderful to see!!!
> 
> Happy Sunday to you!!!
> 
> Cheers!!! - Leah


Thank You Very Much Leah!!!

I just can't get enough of these Prime Ribs, all pink & Beautiful. (Hmmmm, I'm about due for another one too!!)

I love to smoke them at 200* or 220*, so the whole thing is nice and pink from skin to skin, instead of having the gray meat around the outside from cooking at too high a temp.

Now if I was having company, I'd raise the temp a bit & get the outside gray for guests that don't like it Pink (and give them the end pieces), But Mrs Bear & I both like it nice and pink, and it's rare we have company for Prime Rib.

She'd rather have hers without smoke, so I give her a center slice, and trim the outside off of hers----Less smoke farther in.

Cheers,

Bear


----------



## daron jake

I haven't chimed in,in awhile,I've been making about 40 to 60 pounds of prime rib this way at least once a month....people think I'm a genius ... I serve it with au jus,horseradish sauce, and 9 hour burgundy mushrooms"Pioneer Woman, google it" Bear deserves a big thumbs up !!!


----------



## Bearcarver

daron Jake said:


> I haven't chimed in,in awhile,I've been making about 40 to 60 pounds of prime rib this way at least once a month....people think I'm a genius ... I serve it with au jus,horseradish sauce, and 9 hour burgundy mushrooms"Pioneer Woman, google it" Bear deserves a big thumbs up !!!


Wow!!

Thank You for those words!! I really appreciate it !!!

That's a lot of Prime Rib!!!

You just made my day!!

Bear


----------



## daron jake

that is kind of a lot isn't it :-) I might have took about a hundred pounds in December for a wedding


----------



## Bearcarver

daron Jake said:


> that is kind of a lot isn't it :-) I might have took about a hundred pounds in December for a wedding


That's my kind of wedding!!!

We had a Prime Rib slicing station at my Son's wedding, but it wasn't smoked !!

I only do about 6 PR roasts a year, about 5 to 6 pounds each.

Bear


----------



## jay1340

Hey Bear!!! Well, I did it, I think I blew that outa this world!! WOW! Like you said, they're EASY PEASY and TASTY!!!

How's that??













Plate.JPG



__ jay1340
__ May 8, 2014






She made some fresh Guac and that's fresh corn. That butter on the PR was on my fork from the corn and NO WAY I'm wasting real butter!

I made another thread about it, 2 big briskets and a Boston Butt I've been smoking all day.

Oh, I forgot to add the other day, THANKS for your Service, War Brother!


----------



## Bearcarver

Jay1340 said:


> Hey Bear!!! Well, I did it, I think I blew that outa this world!! WOW! Like you said, they're EASY PEASY and TASTY!!!
> 
> How's that??
> 
> She made some fresh Guac and that's fresh corn. That butter on the PR was on my fork from the corn and NO WAY I'm wasting real butter!
> 
> I made another thread about it, 2 big briskets and a Boston Butt I've been smoking all day.
> 
> Oh, I forgot to add the other day, THANKS for your Service, War Brother!


You did a Great Job, Jay!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






That PR looks Perfect---I saw the rest on your thread, and will be back over there for the rest!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I told you it was one of the easiest things I ever smoke---Probably one of the reasons I smoke so many PRs.

Thanks for showing!!!

And Thank You for your service too, My Army Brother!!!

Bear


----------



## gary s

Yet another great success by Bear. I don't know anyone else who goes to that extent in posting how to and pictures, so much information. Good job my friend.

Your buddy from the Real East Texas

Gary S


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Yet another great success by Bear. I don't know anyone else who goes to that extent in posting how to and pictures, so much information. Good job my friend.
> 
> Your buddy from the Real East Texas
> 
> Gary S


Thanks Gary!!!

Now you make me---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





These Prime Ribs are easy, and don't take a lot of guidance, like some other smokes do.

Bear


----------



## turick

Hi John!

Can you further explain why you use the rack and pan vs the just positioning the drip pan that comes with the MES 40 on a rack below the prime rib?  I'm gearing up for my fathers day smoke and want to make sure I'm ready!

As sides, I'm making the 9 hour burgandy mushrooms referenced by daron Drake, slighlty modified with stock vs bullion and heavy cream, and roasted rosemary potatoes.  Can't wait for Sunday!  Oh ya, and I'm making 2 more salmons on Saturday because I just can't get enough of that either!


----------



## Bearcarver

turick said:


> Hi John!
> 
> Can you further explain why you use the rack and pan vs the just positioning the drip pan that comes with the MES 40 on a rack below the prime rib?  I'm gearing up for my fathers day smoke and want to make sure I'm ready!
> 
> As sides, I'm making the 9 hour burgandy mushrooms referenced by daron Drake, slighlty modified with stock vs bullion and heavy cream, and roasted rosemary potatoes.  Can't wait for Sunday!  Oh ya, and I'm making 2 more salmons on Saturday because I just can't get enough of that either!


Sounds Great !!!! You really like that Salmon!!  I can't wait until you taste that Smoked Prime Rib!!

Actually the only benefit with the rack in the Pan vs the pan on the shelf below is to save wear & tear on the Dishwasher I've had for 45 years. She says it's a lot easier to clean that way.

Plus the other way gives you two big shelves to clean, even though the one is only smoked up.

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Another oldie but goodie from one of THE BEST on SMF !!  An absolute awesome smoke & great thread from The Bear !!  :beercheer:


----------



## lbc970

I have yet to find a prime rib as good as The Glacier Brewhouse in Anchorage, but this looks promising. I'm adding this one to the list of future smokes! 

Excellent job, looks great!


----------



## Bearcarver

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Another oldie but goodie from one of THE BEST on SMF !! An absolute awesome smoke & great thread from The Bear !!


Thank You Justin!!

Now you're making me 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





There's an awful lot of Great Smokers, Cooks, and Chefs on this Forum!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

LBC970 said:


> I have yet to find a prime rib as good as The Glacier Brewhouse in Anchorage, but this looks promising. I'm adding this one to the list of future smokes!
> 
> Excellent job, looks great!


Thanks LB !!!

Unless they smoke their Prime Rib, they couldn't compare to these.

It's a whole different ballgame.

Bear


----------



## turick

Bear... the ball game is different!!!! OMG!!!  This was by far the most amazing thing I've ever had smoked and probably the most amazing meal I've ever had period!  And the wife agrees!!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/164463/fathers-day-prime-rib-inspired-by-bearcarver


----------



## Bearcarver

turick said:


> Bear... the ball game is different!!!! OMG!!!  This was by far the most amazing thing I've ever had smoked and probably the most amazing meal I've ever had period!  And the wife agrees!!!
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/164463/fathers-day-prime-rib-inspired-by-bearcarver


That's Great, Josh!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I love it when people that never had a Smoked Prime Rib find out how Awesome one can be !!!

The amazing thing is that they are one of the easiest things to smoke, with the Best Reward!!!

You did an Outstanding Job on yours!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## daron jake




----------



## daron jake

2014-02-23 13.58.04.jpg



__ daron jake
__ Jun 23, 2014


----------



## daron jake

Here is one of mine Bear :-)


----------



## Bearcarver

That Looks Great, Jake!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mighty Tasty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Bear


----------



## inkslinger

Hey Bear, I know it's a sin but my mother-in-law wants the prime rib to be about medium or slightly above. Can you give me an idea on how much longer to cook or internal temperature to get that.


----------



## Bearcarver

inkslinger said:


> Hey Bear, I know it's a sin but my mother-in-law wants the prime rib to be about medium or slightly above. Can you give me an idea on how much longer to cook or internal temperature to get that.


Hi Ink!!

This will be just a mathematical calculation, because I never went that high, but I'll do my best.

You must want to serve it at 150*---152*, so using 220* smoker temp, and getting about 7* to 8* per half hour (after 120*), I would say after getting to 133* it would take another 45 minutes to an hour to get to an IT of 145*. Then you would pull it, cover it with foil, and it should coast (carry-over) to 150*--152* internal temp.

That should be pretty close.

Let me know how I did.

Bear


----------



## brentex

I think I need a mop to clean up all this drool on my desk. That looks outstanding..


----------



## Bearcarver

Brentex said:


> I think I need a mop to clean up all this drool on my desk. That looks outstanding..


I Thank You, Sir!!!

You just can't beat a good Smoked Prime Rib

Bear


----------



## zzrguy

Dam now I'm really hungry.


----------



## Bearcarver

zzrguy said:


> Dam now I'm really hungry.


LOL---Thanks zzrguy!!!

Yeah----Definitely not a good place to hang out if you're on a diet. Great looking food comes at you from all directions!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## tombigbee

*You will not believe how good this is!*

Thanks, Bear. You did it again.


----------



## welshrarebit

inkslinger said:


> Hey Bear, I know it's a sin but my mother-in-law wants the prime rib to be about medium or slightly above. Can you give me an idea on how much longer to cook or internal temperature to get that.



Is recommend taking it to MR and make some beef jus to go with it and finish her piece in the jus. I call visining a prime: it takes the red out! Lol


----------



## Bearcarver

Tombigbee said:


> *You will not believe how good this is!*
> 
> Thanks, Bear. You did it again.


Glad you like it, Tommy!!

I have a lot of fun helping others!!

Bear


----------



## smoknjon

image.jpg



__ smoknjon
__ Dec 29, 2014





 This prime rib was taken off at 130, let it rest for 30 min and turned out great!!! First time doing one!!


----------



## Bearcarver

SmoknJon said:


> This prime rib was taken off at 130, let it rest for 30 min and turned out great!!! First time doing one!!


Looks real nice Jon!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Did you follow my Step by Step?

If not, you should start a thread of your own & tell us how you did it.

Bear


----------



## beerking

Bear,

1. I take it you did not put any wood chips in the smoker?

2. What is that rack like thing under the meat in the picture in the smoker? Where can I get that?
3. Was the AMPS running the entire time? If so, why not just use chips in the MES?

Thanks, Awesome looking roast!


----------



## Bearcarver

Beerking said:


> Bear,
> 
> 1. I take it you did not put any wood chips in the smoker?
> 
> *No Chips.*
> 
> 2. What is that rack like thing under the meat in the picture in the smoker? Where can I get that?
> 
> *That is a thing made of foil that fits over your grill, that I was trying to see if it would help with clean-up. I don't even remember it's name, but I found it to be junk anyway.*
> 3. Was the AMPS running the entire time? If so, why not just use chips in the MES?
> 
> *Yes I use my AMNS and AMNPS exclusively, because I like to be able to get up to 11 straight hours of perfect, consistent, continuous, light smoke. You can't get that any other way.*
> 
> Thanks, Awesome looking roast!


*Bear*


----------



## asktrask

Whoohoo!  Can't wait.  Thank you.  Any tips on pork tenderloin and fingerling potatoes?

Best regards, Bill


----------



## bubba watson

Our Easter supper on Sunday is gonna consist of this Prime Rib, smoked mac & cheese, and Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans.  I'm pretty excited!


----------



## asktrask

What kind of cheese or cheeses are you going to use.  How long will you smoke the mac?  Cream cheese just out of the wrapper works well in a little over an hour.  People have no idea it's cream cheese, that it just tastes great.


----------



## Bearcarver

asktrask said:


> Whoohoo!  Can't wait.  Thank you.  Any tips on pork tenderloin and fingerling potatoes?
> 
> Best regards, Bill


At the bottom of ALL of my posts is a link:

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

However I don't have one on Tenderloin or Fingerling potatoes.

Sorry,

Bear


Bubba Watson said:


> Our Easter supper on Sunday is gonna consist of this Prime Rib, smoked mac & cheese, and Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans. I'm pretty excited!


Sounds Great !!

I don't blame you for being excited !!!

Everybody Loves Dutch's Beans!!

Bear


----------



## bubba watson

Usually use velvetta and sharp cheddar. Smoke it at 225-240ish for about 2 hours. it really takes on an awesome smoke flavor.


----------



## bigd3077

Bear, going to follow your lead and attemt this for Easter sunday!:grilling_smilie:


----------



## Bearcarver

bigd3077 said:


> Bear, going to follow your lead and attemt this for Easter sunday!


That's Great, bigd !!!

Smoked Prime Rib makes an Awesome Easter Dinner!!!

Bear


----------



## rowsdower

My uncle died of cancer this past December, and it was a big tradition that every year he made prime rib for the family around Christmas time. Since we missed it this year and in his honor, we decided to do it at Easter, at his house. Now, I've never cooked a prime rib before today. Not in the oven, not on a pit. And now I have 36# of it to make magic with.

I did a bunch of research and found this guide to be the most helpful resource for me putting a bunch of REALLY expensive meat on the line for my family. I ended up having to finish it in the oven because my time ran short, but it turned out very well. Nothing but compliments and remarks of how my uncle would have been proud. Thanks for the help, Bear.  (also to whomever mentioned the Pioneer Woman burgundy mushrooms, they went wonderfully with this)













0404151225c.jpg



__ rowsdower
__ Apr 4, 2015






Ready to throw them into the War Wagon. She's still not quite finished, but we're really close to getting her painted.













0404151227.jpg



__ rowsdower
__ Apr 4, 2015






And it begins...













0404151700.jpg



__ rowsdower
__ Apr 4, 2015






Time to speed things up in the oven. We got the smoke, now we need to get er done.













0404152021.jpg



__ rowsdower
__ Apr 4, 2015






That's what we're lookin for right there.













0404152021a.jpg



__ rowsdower
__ Apr 4, 2015






The leavins from two  of the roasts.

One pro tip I will add: don't put two roasts into one pan for the rest period. Those two got a little more done, the perfect one was in its own pan for the drive. I'll not make that mistake twice.


----------



## bigd3077

Picked up a 6lb prime rib,  its all seasoned  as  bears instructions. Also got my amazing smoker yesterday!  I have pit master and pecan pellets. What do you guys recommend for prime?


----------



## Bearcarver

Beautiful Job, Rowsdower!!

That's a lot of Outstanding looking Prime Rib!!

I'm real glad my method worked good for you!

Very Sorry about your Uncle, but I'm sure he'd be Proud of the Job you did.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

bigd3077 said:


> Picked up a 6lb prime rib, its all seasoned as bears instructions. Also got my amazing smoker yesterday! I have pit master and pecan pellets. What do you guys recommend for prime?


Cherry is good, but Cherry pellets don't work good by themselves.

Either of those two would be fine!

A lot of different smoke works good on Prime Rib, but I'm kinda stuck on Hickory.

Hickory is about all I use on anything.

If I had to choose between Pit Master and Pecan for Prime Rib, I'd probably go with the Pit Master.

Bear


----------



## bigd3077

Bearcarver said:


> Cherry is good, but Cherry pellets don't work good by themselves.
> Either of those two would be fine!
> A lot of different smoke works good on Prime Rib, but I'm kinda stuck on Hickory.
> Hickory is about all I use on anything.
> If I had to choose between Pit Master and Pecan for Prime Rib, I'd probably go with the Pit Master.
> 
> 
> Bear





That's what I was thinking


----------



## njcpmiller

In a word.....AWESOME!


----------



## Bearcarver

Njcpmiller said:


> In a word.....AWESOME!


Thank You!!

Got one Thawing now for this weekend!!

First one of the year.

Bear


----------



## njcpmiller

I think I'll do one this weekend as well.


----------



## Bearcarver

Njcpmiller said:


> I think I'll do one this weekend as well.


Great !!

I'm not sure when I can do mine. It takes 3 days to thaw from 0°. Then I got a 1st Birthday Party on Sunday.

Hopefully if not too much rain Saturday, I can sneak it in there.

Bear


----------



## twoalpha

Bear

Followed your step by step and another great success on the Prime rib.

Here is the link to my full post.

Thanks again.

Larry

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/199400/prime-rib-on-the-mes-with-fresh-cherry-pie-desert


----------



## Bearcarver

twoalpha said:


> Bear
> 
> Followed your step by step and another great success on the Prime rib.
> 
> Here is the link to my full post.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Larry
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/199400/prime-rib-on-the-mes-with-fresh-cherry-pie-desert


Nice Job, Larry!!

You did great !!

Bear


----------



## twoalpha

Bear

Forgot to mention that the Prime Rib was for Retirement Day.

It is a great feeling to be free after all the years of managing manufacturing plants.

Now I will have more time for the things I choose to do when I what to do them.

Your step by step will give me some more great Q's in the days ahead.

Larry


----------



## Bearcarver

twoalpha said:


> Bear
> 
> Forgot to mention that the Prime Rib was for Retirement Day.
> 
> It is a great feeling to be free after all the years of managing manufacturing plants.
> 
> Now I will have more time for the things I choose to do when I what to do them.
> 
> Your step by step will give me some more great Q's in the days ahead.
> 
> Larry


Congrats on your retirement, Larry!!

I Can't think of a better meal for a celebration like that, than a perfectly Smoked Prime Rib!! 

Bear


----------



## yavin17

gave this a go for Labor Day.  I was thinking about making it for the family for Christmas but it obviously needs a few practice runs first!  

Turned out amazing.

Sauced and rubbed













66CA479A-6256-4F5D-A6C6-62BCEF65E0AA.jpg



__ yavin17
__ Sep 9, 2015






Rib seasoned and ready for the fridge













C6F70093-47D2-47E1-9491-033427CCEB64.jpg



__ yavin17
__ Sep 9, 2015






In the smoker - after 3 hours













BDAE1C77-3DD0-4F82-B662-C6BEAF597528.jpg



__ yavin17
__ Sep 9, 2015






All done.













622A097E-6922-4A82-B296-8740B356BF86.jpg



__ yavin17
__ Sep 9, 2015






Carved up and ready to eat!













2FB9C13D-7A4F-4368-BD6C-DB0D6BD258F4.jpg



__ yavin17
__ Sep 9, 2015


















3FB1B548-9827-47CA-AB19-A076952DB256.jpg



__ yavin17
__ Sep 9, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks Great Yavin!!

Looks like you're ready for Christmas!!

Bear


----------



## yavin17

I don't know... I think I need at least 2 or 3 more "trial runs" before the big day ;)


----------



## Bearcarver

Yavin17 said:


> I don't know... I think I need at least 2 or 3 more "trial runs" before the big day ;)


Absolutely!!

Practice makes Perfect---And Tastes Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## lbc970

Just picked up a prime rib ($120!) for Thanksgiving, going to give this a try. I am looking forward to it. 

Prime rib is by far my favorite meal, and I don't get it very often. Best ever was at Glacier Brewhouse in Anchorage, we will have to see how this one compares...


----------



## flip57

Before I got my smoker, I would brown my prime rib in the convection oven at 450 for 5 to 10 minutes then cook it at 250 until the IT reached 125 to 130. It always came out perfect that way. I'm about to try a prime rib in my new 30 inch MES smoker and was wondering if browning first would block the smoke flavoring or if it did not matter. I was thinking of convection browning then transfer it to the smoker. Does anyone have an opinion?


----------



## gary s

Lots of MES smokers on here that can jump in,    I don't but I'm a stick burner

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

LBC970 said:


> Just picked up a prime rib ($120!) for Thanksgiving, going to give this a try. I am looking forward to it.
> 
> Prime rib is by far my favorite meal, and I don't get it very often. Best ever was at Glacier Brewhouse in Anchorage, we will have to see how this one compares...


Sorry I never saw this until "Flip57" bumped it up.

I'm betting your Smoked one was much better than the Brewhouse PR.

Bear


Flip57 said:


> Before I got my smoker, I would brown my prime rib in the convection oven at 450 for 5 to 10 minutes then cook it at 250 until the IT reached 125 to 130. It always came out perfect that way. I'm about to try a prime rib in my new 30 inch MES smoker and was wondering if browning first would block the smoke flavoring or if it did not matter. I was thinking of convection browning then transfer it to the smoker. Does anyone have an opinion?


Hi Flip,

IMO, Browning could effect the absorption of smoke.

That said, I see no reason to brown it first if you're going to Smoke it using my Step by Step.

The outside will get a Bark just by the small amount of seasoning used & the hours of Smoke, and by using my temps all of the juices will stay within the roast. No Au Jus needed.

Bear


----------



## flip57

Thanks, Bear. You're right, the additional browning is not necessary in the smoker.


----------



## lbc970

Bearcarver said:


> Sorry I never saw this until "Flip57" bumped it up.
> 
> I'm betting your Smoked one was much better than the Brewhouse PR.
> 
> Bear


Actually, it was good, but not great. I am still learning the new smoker though, and I don't think it puts out the smoke needed to make this one awesome. It's good for smaller cuts, but I miss the UDS for larger cuts of meat. We are going to try this one again in the spring, it was good though!


----------



## Bearcarver

LBC970 said:


> Actually, it was good, but not great. I am still learning the new smoker though, and I don't think it puts out the smoke needed to make this one awesome. It's good for smaller cuts, but I miss the UDS for larger cuts of meat. We are going to try this one again in the spring, it was good though!


I don't know what smoker you have now----All of your previous posts that I've seen are about your "UDS".

If you're now using an electric smoker, or many other types, I would recommend you get an AMNPS, because there's no way any restaurant should be able to compare to a good smoked Prime Rib, unless they are also smoking theirs.

Bear


----------



## lbc970

Bearcarver said:


> I don't know what smoker you have now----All of your previous posts that I've seen are about your "UDS".
> 
> If you're now using an electric smoker, or many other types, I would recommend you get an AMNPS, because there's no way any restaurant should be able to compare to a good smoked Prime Rib, unless they are also smoking theirs.
> 
> Bear


I am now using a 30" MES, and the UDS is way better I think, better flavor, better smoke, etc. Of course, the MES is easier to maintain temps, but I have never really had an issue with that. I just check it every 30 or so to keep it in line. 

I will have too look into the AMNPS, I just have a mental aversion to pellets when it comes for smoking, just doesn't feel natural to me.


----------



## Bearcarver

LBC970 said:


> I am now using a 30" MES, and the UDS is way better I think, better flavor, better smoke, etc. Of course, the MES is easier to maintain temps, but I have never really had an issue with that. I just check it every 30 or so to keep it in line.
> 
> *I will have too look into the AMNPS, I just have a mental aversion to pellets when it comes for smoking, just doesn't feel natural to me. *


You have to get the good pellets that are ALL WOOD dust, and no additives, like Todd sells.

That's the only way you can get smoked meat to compare to your UDS.

I would have probably quit smoking years ago if the Amazing smokers hadn't made my smoking so easy & fantastic tasting.

Bear


----------



## chrisrick

As a new member, I'd like to say thank you to all who contribute to this forum.I followed Bearcarvers instructions for our 20# standing rib roast and it came out prefect. Thanks for making our Christmas dinner outstanding!


----------



## Bearcarver

Chrisrick said:


> As a new member, I'd like to say thank you to all who contribute to this forum.I followed Bearcarvers instructions for our 20# standing rib roast and it came out prefect. Thanks for making our Christmas dinner outstanding!


That's Great, Chris!!!

Hearing that makes my Day!!!

BTW: Welcome to SMF !!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I noticed this was your first post----Please go to Roll Call when you have time & introduce yourself, so everybody can Welcome you properly.

Bear


----------



## dexnova

Few questions... New to smoking on eletric smoker and never smoked a prime rib or used any pellets.... When u say u scored it.. You just cut down through the prime rib all over it above half inch down???  And using those hickory pellets you just light one end and it just slowly burns all the way across to the other end of it?  Thanks man that prime rib looks fantastic! 





Bearcarver said:


> *PRIME RIB *(New Best Ever!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured it was about time for another one of the Prime Ribs I got on sale at Christmas time to take one for the team!
> 
> 
> 
> These Prime Ribs have been turning out so good, it's really hard to believe!
> 
> 
> 
> This one is the best one yet!
> 
> 
> 
> There is soooo much difference between a Smoked Prime Rib, and one not smoked!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: This Prime Rib was 5.71 LBS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Prepping (8-16-2011):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2PM-------Rinse, Dry, and Score through the surface fat.
> 
> 
> 
> 2:10-------Coat with Worcestershire Sauce (Thick), and rub with small amounts of Sea Salt, Black Pepper, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder.
> 
> 
> 
> 2:15-------Cover with Saran Wrap, and put in fridge for an overnight rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Smoking (8-17-2011):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12:00 Noon-------Pre-heat MES 40 to 230˚.
> 
> 
> 
> 12:00 Noon-------Fill 1 1/2 rows of AMNPS to the top with Hickory Pellets, and light well with propane torch.
> 
> 
> 
> 12:30 PM----------Put Prime Rib on second shelf, and place AMNPS on bars to the left of the chip burner assembly.
> 
> 
> 
> 12:30 PM----------Also cut heat setting back to 220˚.
> 
> 
> 
> 3:30 PM------------Sterilize & insert Meat Probe in center of roast.
> 
> 
> 
> 3:35 PM------------Internal Temp is 110˚.
> 
> 
> 
> 4:00 PM------------Internal Temp is 120˚.
> 
> 
> 
> 4:15 PM------------Internal Temp is 125˚.
> 
> 
> 
> 4:30 PM------------Internal Temp is 129˚.
> 
> 
> 
> 4:45 PM------------Internal Temp is 133˚. Kill Power, cover with foil, and remove from smoker.
> 
> 
> 
> 5:15 PM------------Uncover, take pics, slice, more pics, plate with sides, more pics & eat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meat coasted to 139˚ internal temp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Pictures can be zoomed in on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks For Looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start with these things. (Click to Zoom in to see price on label):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC02746.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ Bearcarver
> __ Aug 19, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All rubbed & ready for night-night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC02751.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ Bearcarver
> __ Aug 19, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fill (tightly) a little less than 1 1/2 rows of my AMNPS to the top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC02760.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ Bearcarver
> __ Aug 19, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the heaviest smoke you can get from an AMNPS, with only one end lit.
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, any more than this would be too much.
> 
> 
> 
> There are two ways of getting this much smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> One is filling it to the very top, as I did here, and lighting one end.
> 
> 
> 
> The other is to fill it "not as tightly", and not quite all the way to the top, and lighting both ends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC02768.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ Bearcarver
> __ Aug 19, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a shot of the smoke inside. Todd calls this "BearSmoke".
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, any more than this IMO, would be too much.
> 
> 
> 
> Some cleared away after I opened the door, but before I took the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> My exhaust vent is always wide open too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC02769.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ Bearcarver
> __ Aug 19, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished smoking. I just killed the power.
> 
> 
> 
> I called the amount of pellets needed pretty close---I figured I'd be close, but......................
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom in & see there are about only 3 or 4 pellets unburned.  LOL Shoulda played the lottery that day!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC02770.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ Bearcarver
> __ Aug 19, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for slicing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC02773.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ Bearcarver
> __ Aug 19, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First cuts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC02774.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ Bearcarver
> __ Aug 19, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rib section removed for Chef---Later:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC02776.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ Bearcarver
> __ Aug 19, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other side of rib section:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC02777.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ Bearcarver
> __ Aug 19, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BearView:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC02778.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ Bearcarver
> __ Aug 19, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuperBearView!  You can click to zoom in & walk around between the slices.
> 
> 
> 
> Please wipe your feet first!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC02783.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ Bearcarver
> __ Aug 19, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesday's Supper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC02786.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ Bearcarver
> __ Aug 19, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thursday's Breakfast----Leftovers plus a couple of eggs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC02795.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ Bearcarver
> __ Aug 19, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's All Folks!


----------



## Bearcarver

> Originally Posted by *Dexnova*
> 
> Few questions... New to smoking on eletric smoker and never smoked a prime rib or used any pellets.... When u say u scored it.. You just cut down through the prime rib all over it above half inch down??? And using those hickory pellets you just light one end and it just slowly burns all the way across to the other end of it? Thanks man that prime rib looks fantastic!


Thank You Dexnova!!

I make cuts only on the top Fat Cap, in two directions. I make the cuts through the fat, and stop where the knife hits the red meat. This makes it easier for the smoke & seasoning to get through the fat to the meat.

And Yes, if you fill the AMNPS, and light one end properly, it will follow the maze all the way to the end, while making the perfect amount of smoke for up to 11 hours, without touching it.

Bear


----------



## gary s

Just had to look at it again  Wow

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Just had to look at it again  Wow
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary !!!

If you just want to look, my Prime Rib Calendar is the best----There's currently 14 different Prime Rib Smokes on there.

Link:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/138992/prime-rib-calendar-my-favorite-smokes

Bear


----------



## uncle eddie

I have a single rib prime rib in the deep freeze (2.25 pounds)...will give this a try.  Unfortunately I will not get to do the overnight with the seasoning, so I will just glob it on a bit thicker.  Going to try your recipe for something different...my go-to seasoning for prime rib is salt, pepper, garlic powder. 

11:00 AM edit - Seasoned.  Wrapped.  Looked at original recipe (guessing 3-rib rib roast) - was about 50 minutes per pound.  So I am guessing 2 hours or so for my much thinner single rib rib roast.  I am guessing I will put this on the smoker around 3 PM...so 4-hour soak on the seasoning.


----------



## uncle eddie

Wow wow wow...I will never have prime rib any other way again.













IMG_1079 pr.jpg



__ uncle eddie
__ Jun 4, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver

Uncle Eddie said:


> Wow wow wow...I will never have prime rib any other way again.


Looks Great, Eddie!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Love It !!!

You're definitely hooked now!!!

Bear


----------



## falconplayer26

Your prime rib looks amazing! Being new to this please take no offense, but how was the tenderness? Would wrapping it in foil and cooking to a more medium- medium well affect the tenderness?


----------



## Bearcarver

Falconplayer26 said:


> Your prime rib looks amazing! Being new to this please take no offense, but how was the tenderness? Would wrapping it in foil and cooking to a more medium- medium well affect the tenderness?


Thank You!!
Simply "Melt-in-your-mouth" Tender when done by my low & slow method, and stopping at between 138° and 144° IT.

Neither foiling or taking above 150° IT would do anything beneficial to a Choice Prime Rib. IMHO

There is nothing in a Choice Prime Rib that needs to be broken down by foiling & longer cooking, like a Butt or Brisket.

Bear


----------



## chitown smoker

SmoknJon said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ smoknjon
> __ Dec 29, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This prime rib was taken off at 130, let it rest for 30 min and turned out great!!! First time doing one!!


Looks beautiful.  Almost looks too red, but 130 is fine.  I've sous vide a roast to 131 so I know it's great that temp :)


----------



## Bearcarver

Chitown Smoker said:


> Looks beautiful.  Almost looks too red, but 130 is fine.  I've sous vide a roast to 131 so I know it's great that temp :)


For those who enjoy seeing Nice Pink from Bark to Bark Prime Ribs, below is a whole mess of them, all taken to a finished (rested) Temp of between 138° and 144°.

Link:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/138992/prime-rib-calendar-my-favorite-smokes

Bear


----------



## mowin

I've done several 13+ lb PR using your method, Bear.  They all have come out fantastic.

In fact it's so easy, but thoroughly impresses my quests, that it's my go to cook when guest are involved. 

If ya haven't tried bears method, do it soon. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Bearcarver

mowin said:


> I've done several 13+ lb PR using your method, Bear. They all have come out fantastic.
> 
> In fact it's so easy, but thoroughly impresses my quests, that it's my go to cook when guest are involved.
> 
> If ya haven't tried bears method, do it soon. You won't be disappointed.


That's Great !!

Thank You for the Compliments!!

Bear


----------



## thebig1

Once again, and as always, thank you for your smoking expertise Bear.  I just saw that Standing Rib Roast is on sale at my local supermarket for $5.99/lb.  I sure hope that's a good price.  I think that I'll be picking one up to do for Christmas along with the ham.  I'm so excited, I can't wait.  I've wanted to do one for the longest time.

I do have one question for you Bear, is this like a pork butt in the way you spray it for the first few hours with apple juice?

Chad


----------



## Bearcarver

TheBig1 said:


> Once again, and as always, thank you for your smoking expertise Bear.  I just saw that Standing Rib Roast is on sale at my local supermarket for $5.99/lb.  I sure hope that's a good price.  I think that I'll be picking one up to do for Christmas along with the ham.  I'm so excited, I can't wait.  I've wanted to do one for the longest time.
> 
> I do have one question for you Bear, is this like a pork butt in the way you spray it for the first few hours with apple juice?
> 
> Chad


$5.99 is an Awesome Price for "Choice" Standing Rib, and a very good price for a "Select" Standing Rib. I try to buy Choice all the time, but I have had a Select that was hard to tell from Choice.

No Spraying needed with a Prime Rib.

Since it will be your first one, just do the things I did---Everything is there, at the beginning of this thread & in the Pictures.

Here's one I like even more, because it has less clean-up & no loss of Smoke Flavor:

Link:

*Smoked Prime Rib (Panned #3)  *

Bear


----------



## thebig1

Thanks Bear, I too like that idea.


----------



## Bearcarver

TheBig1 said:


> Thanks Bear, I too like that idea.


You won't believe how good this is.

Prime Rib is one of the easiest things I Smoke, with the Biggest Reward.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## thebig1

I'm truly excited.  I think that instead of just a regular pan beneath the Prime Rib, I think that I'll incorporate Chef JJ's Au Jus into it.  My wife loves Au Jus.  I'm just so excited, I want to make it now.  My mouth is watering just thinking about it.


----------



## Bearcarver

TheBig1 said:


> I'm truly excited.  I think that instead of just a regular pan beneath the Prime Rib, I think that I'll incorporate Chef JJ's Au Jus into it.  My wife loves Au Jus.  I'm just so excited, I want to make it now.  My mouth is watering just thinking about it.


You can do that, but get a wire cooling rack to put it on, so it doesn't actually sit in any juice.

Then you will have to add some juice or "Stock" to the pan, because using my Method & Temps there won't be much drippings, and all of the Meat Juices will stay in the Prime Rib, keeping it nice & juicy.

That's why I save Drippings for AuJus with Chuckies, Butts, etc, but not with my Prime Ribs---They don't actually need AuJus. The Juices are still in the meat.

Bear


----------



## thebig1

My only concern is that, since I smoke with a wood fire, my smoker tends to burn a little hotter.  Say around 275-300.  I know that I did read your comment about your Prime Rib not needing Au Jus, and I'm sure that it doesn't.  I guess that I want to do it just for aesthetics for the wife because she loves Au Jus.


----------



## Bearcarver

TheBig1 said:


> My only concern is that, since I smoke with a wood fire, my smoker tends to burn a little hotter.  Say around 275-300.  I know that I did read your comment about your Prime Rib not needing Au Jus, and I'm sure that it doesn't.  I guess that I want to do it just for aesthetics for the wife because she loves Au Jus.


If you can't keep the smoker below 250°, you can't get it to that Nice Pink from Bark to Bark.

At 275°-300°, if you take it to below 140°IT, it will be Pink in the center, but gray on the outer couple inches & on both ends.

Bear


----------



## gary s

Smaller Fire, Less wood or smaller pieces then you can get a lower temp I have a RF and can take it from 100º Up in 10º increments    Try It

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

TheBig1 said:


> My only concern is that, since I smoke with a wood fire, my smoker tends to burn a little hotter.  Say around 275-300.  I know that I did read your comment about your Prime Rib not needing Au Jus, and I'm sure that it doesn't.  I guess that I want to do it just for aesthetics for the wife because she loves Au Jus.


See Below, what Gary does:


Bearcarver said:


> If you can't keep the smoker below 250°, you can't get it to that Nice Pink from Bark to Bark.
> 
> At 275°-300°, if you take it to below 140°IT, it will be Pink in the center, but gray on the outer couple inches & on both ends.
> 
> Bear


Big 1,

I have no idea how to use any kind of Smoker, other than my easy Electric MES, but "Gary S" is my Goto guy on Stick Burners. 

See Below. 


gary s said:


> Smaller Fire, Less wood or smaller pieces then you can get a lower temp I have a RF and can take it from 100º Up in 10º increments    Try It
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!!

I hate to see people having to smoke Prime Ribs at Temps above 240°. It's just not the same.

You Da Man!!

Bear


----------



## thebig1

Bearcarver said:


> See Below, what Gary does:
> 
> Big 1,
> 
> I have no idea how to use any kind of Smoker, other than my easy Electric MES, but "Gary S" is my Goto guy on Stick Burners.
> 
> See Below.
> 
> Thanks Gary!!
> 
> I hate to see people having to smoke Prime Ribs at Temps above 240°. It's just not the same.
> 
> You Da Man!!
> 
> Bear


Thanks fellas, I truly appreciate it.  I will give it a try.  I cannot burn full sticks in my smoker, they don't burn so well and go out.  I actually have to cut my wood into 6" to 8" pieces to burn.  This gives me about 15-20 minutes time before I have to go back out and put another one on the fire.  And the fire itself isn't really big, but it burns hot.  I leave both drafts wide open and even leave the firebox door open a bit.  If not, the fire usually smolders as if it's choking itself out.  Now of course this all happens in warmer weather when it's not very windy.

Perhaps in this colder weather such as Bear and I have up here in PA, it'll be a lot easier to keep the heat down.  I'm definitely going to give it a try but at the same time I don't want to have to sit right next to it and babysit it in this weather.  I have two of the same cheapo digital wireless thermometers but when I have them both on, they're on the same frequency and only read one temp.  So I can't go that route either.  So I just stick one in the meat and watch my temp on my good grill thermometers on the grates.  Something "Ridge" thermometers.


----------



## gary s

I smoked one yesterday  here it is  and I'm smoking another one today

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/255977/pre-christmas-prime-rib

Gary


----------



## thebig1

gary s said:


> I smoked one yesterday  here it is  and I'm smoking another one today
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/255977/pre-christmas-prime-rib
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary, it looked really good.  It's amazing how you can have a nice fire like that going and get your temps down so low.  Can you tell me how you do so with the dampers?

Like I said, I leave mine open and burn little pieces of splits and it seems as if I don't burn it hot, the fire wants to go out.


----------



## gary s

TheBig1 said:


> Thanks Gary, it looked really good.  It's amazing how you can have a nice fire like that going and get your temps down so low.  Can you tell me how you do so with the dampers?
> 
> Like I said, I leave mine open and burn little pieces of splits and it seems as if I don't burn it hot, the fire wants to go out.


Sure, No Problem   First Check your Temp gauge to make sure you are getting an accurate reading.

Then a small fire  Chimney Damper WIDE OPEN, then play with the Lower and upper dampers on your FB door.

Once I'm up to desired temp I watch the gauge if it is still climbing I cut my dampers back to about 50%, Keep an eye on your gauge if it starts falling open up the dampers a little. The advice I give all the Time is "Get To Know Your Smoker"  I cook so much on mine it's just second nature.  The Prime Rib I have on now I started at 12:00 noon  temp was 225º and climbing a little I cut it back to about 1/3 open on the bottom  damper and about 50 % on the top one I'm looking at it now a steady 225º.

Hope this helps

Gary


----------



## thebig1

Thanks Gary, I appreciate it.  I think that where my smoker is lacking is that I only have one damper on my FB door which is down low.  There is a hole near the top of my door that is about 1", but I can't adjust it like I can the bottom.  Which is probably why when I shut the bottom damper it tends to smolder and choke itself out.  I'll play with it more and learn more about it.  Even if I have to babysit the smoker, it's only for between 4-6 hours which isn't that bad.

Either way, I'm going to make you and Bear proud! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Chad


----------



## Bearcarver

TheBig1 said:


> Thanks Gary, I appreciate it.  I think that where my smoker is lacking is that I only have one damper on my FB door which is down low.  There is a hole near the top of my door that is about 1", but I can't adjust it like I can the bottom.  Which is probably why when I shut the bottom damper it tends to smolder and choke itself out.  I'll play with it more and learn more about it.  Even if I have to babysit the smoker, it's only for between 4-6 hours which isn't that bad.
> 
> Either way, I'm going to make you and Bear proud!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chad


I'm already Proud of you guys!

A little time with Gary, and you'll have it figured out.

If it wasn't for Gary, I wouldn't even know a Prime Rib like mine can be done in a Stick Burner. Gary makes it look easy!

200° to 220° are both so easy in an MES, even for an Old Guy!

Bear


----------



## cardsfan

Bear, If I follow your guide, can I expect the same 5 - 6 hour done time regardless of the size of my roast? I am going to try to smoke two 10 pounders..


----------



## gary s

Not Bear but as long as you maintain a constant temp with adequate air flow  No Problem at all

Gary


----------



## cardsfan

Thanks Gary!


----------



## Bearcarver

cardsfan said:


> Bear, If I follow your guide, can I expect the same 5 - 6 hour done time regardless of the size of my roast? I am going to try to smoke two 10 pounders..


Yes---Thickness matters most:

A 5 pound Prime Rib will take about the same amount of time as a 10 or 12 pounder, as long as they are both the same thickness.

Smoking two 10 pounders, while using the same Smoker Temp would only take a little longer than my 5 or 6 pounders take, because of the initial shock of getting 20 pounds of cold meat put in the smoker.

Hope that helps,

Bear


----------



## cmurf70

Do you bring your meat to room temp before smoking?


----------



## Bearcarver

cmurf70 said:


> Do you bring your meat to room temp before smoking?


No, My Prime Ribs, like all other non-cured meats go directly from Fridge to Smoker.

Bear


----------



## thebig1

Thank you Bear and Gary! All was a success. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/256198/first-prime-rib-qview#post_1645578


----------



## cardsfan

cardsfan said:


> Bear, If I follow your guide, can I expect the same 5 - 6 hour done time regardless of the size of my roast? I am going to try to smoke two 10 pounders..















20161231_155443.jpg



__ cardsfan
__ Dec 31, 2016





Left over ribs from Christmas prime rib. Delish!


----------



## gary s

Here is my leftover Prime Rib before Christmas,  Had em for supper tonight  Mmmmm Gooood

 













IMG_20161231_160929_722.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 31, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver

TheBig1 said:


> Thank you Bear and Gary! All was a success.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/256198/first-prime-rib-qview#post_1645578


That was a Beauty, Chad!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

cardsfan said:


> Left over ribs from Christmas prime rib. Delish!


Nice Ribs!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'll bet they didn't last long!!

Awful Tasty!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Here is my leftover Prime Rib before Christmas,  Had em for supper tonight  Mmmmm Gooood


Yup---Them's Purdy!!!

Looks Mighty Tasty!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## cardsfan

They turned out great! I cut them into individual ribs, wrapped them in foil with all of the fat and liquid I saved. 210 degrees for 2 hours, and then brought them in, brushed on some sauce and finished them on a hot grill. They disappeared fast!!

Thanks for all your advice!


----------



## Bearcarver

cardsfan said:


> They turned out great! I cut them into individual ribs, wrapped them in foil with all of the fat and liquid I saved. 210 degrees for 2 hours, and then brought them in, brushed on some sauce and finished them on a hot grill. They disappeared fast!!
> 
> Thanks for all your advice!


That's Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Always glad when I can help!

Bear


----------



## mike70gtx

@Bearcarver. Big high five for the recipe for the prime rib. Cooked it on my pit barrel and was excellent. I picked up a smaller 3 rib one that was 50% off at Albertsons and when I got to check out there was another 50% so I went back and got the two big cryovac ones. They started off at $270 and ended up be less than $50 a piece. They must have messed up. Expiration dates where still real good. They are in the freezer waiting. Excellent advice on the temperature. It was perfection!!


----------



## Bearcarver

mike70gtx said:


> @Bearcarver. Big high five for the recipe for the prime rib. Cooked it on my pit barrel and was excellent. I picked up a smaller 3 rib one that was 50% off at Albertsons and when I got to check out there was another 50% so I went back and got the two big cryovac ones. They started off at $270 and ended up be less than $50 a piece. They must have messed up. Expiration dates where still real good. They are in the freezer waiting. Excellent advice on the temperature. It was perfection!!


Glad to hear it came out Great !!

Congrats on the score on those PRs too!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

@Scott "Stu" Stewart ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

@RickNess ---Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

@Derek717 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## BlackDog

Followed your advice here for our Christmas Prime Rib and it turned out great, thanks for posting this! Pulled it at 133 and it coasted to 140 after 30 minutes in foil, which was a bit too done for us. I'll probably pull it at 125 or 127 next time (another roast is waiting in the freezer.)


----------



## Bearcarver

BlackDog said:


> Followed your advice here for our Christmas Prime Rib and it turned out great, thanks for posting this! Pulled it at 133 and it coasted to 140 after 30 minutes in foil, which was a bit too done for us. I'll probably pull it at 125 or 127 next time (another roast is waiting in the freezer.)




Thank You!!
Glad you liked it.
I'm thinking you used a higher Smoker Temp than I do, because I use 220° Smoker Temp, and mine only Carries-Over (coasts) between 1° and 3°, after killing the Heat.
The higher temp you smoke it at, the more it will carry-over.

Bear


----------



## BlackDog

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You!!
> Glad you liked it.
> I'm thinking you used a higher Smoker Temp than I do, because I use 220° Smoker Temp, and mine only Carries-Over (coasts) between 1° and 3°, after killing the Heat.
> The higher temp you smoke it at, the more it will carry-over.
> 
> Bear


I was paying close attention to the temp and taking notes along the way, there was one time the wind picked up and the SB temp spiked up to 275 for about 30 minutes, but closing the billows brought it back down to 220. Other than that 30 minute period, it was between 210 and 220.

I checked my notes and I actually let it rest in foil for 45 minutes as I waited for sides to be ready. Maybe the extra 15 minutes? Oh well, no worries. I'm comfortable knowing what I need to adjust for the next smoke, thanks in large part to your guidance!

It made for a tasty breakfast this morning, too! :)


----------



## texomakid

Bear the "new best ever" sucked me right in. I'm all over this since I'm fixing to spin a prime rib this weekend.  

2011 post just keeps on nine years later. The pics of this prime are a thing of beauty. I'm shooting for the same with mine.


----------



## Bearcarver

texomakid said:


> Bear the "new best ever" sucked me right in. I'm all over this since I'm fixing to spin a prime rib this weekend.
> 
> 2011 post just keeps on nine years later. The pics of this prime are a thing of beauty. I'm shooting for the same with mine.




Thank You Randy!!
I sopped putting "Best Ever" and "New Best Ever", but they just kept on being better than earlier Prime Ribs. It gets kind of ridiculous saying "New Best Ever" each time, even when it's true!!
And Thanks for the Like.
BTW: Spinning should be Awesome!!

Bear


----------

